# where u at?



## spectacular (Sep 22, 2014)

generally or specifically or both


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 22, 2014)

i think you just won StP's most vague question award.


----------



## MirrorLamp (Sep 22, 2014)

North America


----------



## Rob (Sep 22, 2014)

New York.


----------



## daydreamer (Sep 22, 2014)

Virginia.....sadly.


----------



## hellbilly freedom maine (Sep 22, 2014)

maine pffffft


----------



## Yanni (Sep 22, 2014)

Pasadena


----------



## AdmiralBean (Sep 22, 2014)

Ashland, VA. Like 10 miles north of Richmond.


----------



## PrisMiQue (Sep 23, 2014)

SoCal


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 23, 2014)

Washington


----------



## skitter (Sep 23, 2014)

Sparks.

2


----------

